# Canon T2i - Lense purchase question



## KEF (Dec 7, 2011)

I have searched long and hard and have decided to buy the Canon T2i as my first DSLR. I see lots of talk about the "nifty fifty", but the kits I see do not come with this lens, instead they come with the 18-55 IS - is this lens OK for a beginner? If not, would I be better off just buying the body and getting the nifty fifty separate?

Also, in regard to the nifty fifty, I see there is the 50mm 1.8 II and the 50mm 1.4 - big difference in price - please educate me as to which I should get.

Thanks!


----------



## Hickeydog (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought the T2i and the nifty fifty f/1.8.  It's a great combo to start working with.  

I'd go with the f/1.8.  It's a fantastic piece of glass for the price.


----------



## KenC (Dec 7, 2011)

I started with the 50/1.8 also.  The 1.4 is about half a stop faster, i.e., in low light you would be able to use a slightly faster shutter speed, maybe 1/60 instead of 1/40 (numbers approximate).  The other benefit of 1.4 is that the depth of field would be less, allowing you to isolate a subject from the background better.  The 1.4 is also better built, but for a beginner the 1.8 is a great lens.  You may find sometimes that you are backing up because the small sensor in the T2i crops some of the image, restricting the angle of view.  For this reason, some use a 28 or 35 mm lens as a "normal" lens, but these lenses also cost a bit more, so play with the 50/1.8 for a while and then decide what else you need.


----------



## JustinFore (Dec 7, 2011)

Get the kit lens, then go from there.  IMO, a fixed 50mm on a crop sensor camera is going to be too narrow field of view for a lot of situations *in a beginner's hands*.  (who needs to go out and practice shooting a bit of everything)

When you get the camera, set the kit lens at 50mm for a couple days and see how that works for you...then set it at 30mm.

I'm going to bet that you'll be a lot more comfortable with something in the 30mm range on your T2i.  Whether you choose for a 50 or a 30, I think you'll still find a use for the kit 18-55.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

get the kit lens.  IF you ever upgrade, it will be awfully hard to sell your T2i with no lens.  People tend to buy higher grade cameras body only, not consumer cameras.  Or just buy the body and you should be able to find a kit lens on CL for dirt cheap. maybe like $60.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 7, 2011)

I disagree I would not get the kit lens it's a waste of money.  You'll never make a mistake getting the 50mm f1.8 lens but if you want some zoom capability I would look at sigma 17-50 f2.8.  The kit lens doesn't let in enough light and eventually if you get into photography it will be a lens you never use.  I'd love to pick up the f1.4 but can't justify the price difference.  The nifty 50 in canon feels like a plastic POS so I would look at sigma and tamron I think they might be a little better built.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I would suggest starting with the typical kit lens, the 18-55mm.  After using that for a while, you'll have a much better idea of what you will want to get next.

The reason you see so many recommendations for the Nifty Fifty, is that it's cheap.  It's the least expensive lens that Canon makes, but the quality of the glass is very good for that price.  Unfortunately, the build quality isn't great.  

You asked about the difference between the 50mm F1.8 and the 50mm F1.4.  This was probably the most asked question on photography forums, before digital took over.  And as someone mentioned, the F1.4 has a larger maximum aperture, which is great, but the big difference is in the build quality.  The 50mm F1.4 is a good solid lens.  It has a better focus motor and better overall build quality.  
And yes, the price is higher...but really, the 50mm F1.4 is still a very affordable lens.  Look up the Canon 50mm F1.2 L and check the price on it.  :shock:


----------



## pgriz (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not clear from your post if your camera is your first entry into the SLR world, or whether you have experience with film SLR's and this is your first digital SLR.  If it's the first, then before spending lots of money of lenses and other accessories, it will help to learn what kind of shooting you do and based on that, determine your equipment needs accordingly.  While the kit zoom lens isn't great, it has more than enough quality to NOT be the limiting factor in your photography.  Once your skill level (technical and compositional) starts bumping up routinely against the lens's limitations, then you will have a much better idea where you should spend the money.  My attitude is that it is better to learn with the equipment you have and master it.  It is also a valuable lesson to be able to extract the maximum out of every scene being limited in your equipment choices.  Learning rarely comes from being in a comfortable place.  It happens on the edge, where you are fighting the equipment, the conditions and your own skill set.  

On the other hand, if you have the money, and the skills from your film SLR experience, by all means go with the nifty-fifty (although it is more like a 80mm on a 35mm full-frame camera due to the 1.6x crop factor on the T2i).


----------



## KEF (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks all! I decided to get the T2i with the kit lens and also bought the 55-250 for zoom. It actually was delivered yesterday! (Man, I love Amazon!). Anyway, I will have so many questions as this is my first DSLR camera, but I am really excited to get out there and take some pictures.


----------



## 1074 (Dec 9, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> And yes, the price is higher...but really, the 50mm F1.4 is still a very affordable lens.  Look up the Canon 50mm F1.2 L and check the price on it.  :shock:



If you really want to scare someone with the price of a lens, it's the Sigma 200mm-500mm f/2.8 you should direct them to...


----------



## Crollo (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you intend to be shooting? We have enough 'what camera should i buy's and 'what lenses should i buy's as is, we can't give you proper advice if we don't know what you want to do with the equipment.


----------

